# WWR - Testosterone, Targets and Tantrums



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Last Journal fizzled out after having a slight health scare which lead me to having an OP on my poor intestines nearly 2 weeks ago and still (sort of) recovering.

Still a bit sore but its bearable now and I'm very eager to get back in the gym. Diet in the last couple of weeks has not been 'off' I've still been eating what I used to, but just in smaller amounts seeing as I havent been training.

Going to edge my way into training so next few days of training is keeping it light.

Diet it still pretty streight forward;

Meal1

50g Whey Protein

100g Oats

1tbl spoon PB

200ml milk

Meal 2

250g Lean mince/200g Chicken breast/200g Steak

80g Rice/Pasta

Greens

Training 50g Whey Iso, 50g Malto

Meal 3

250g Lean mince/250g Chicken breast/200g Steak

80g Rice/Pasta

Greens

Meal 4

200g chicken breast/2 tins tuna/250g white fish

50g rice/pasta/3-4 new pots

Greens

Meal 5

6 Large Omega-3 Eggs

Supps:

5g Fish Oil

1000mg Vit-c

Other than that I think I'm good to go.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey mate, glad to see your on the mend. Sure you"ll get back into the swing of things. Will sub this once I'm back home and not on this naff blackberry.

Good luck mate, sure you'll smash it!!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Hey mate, glad to see your on the mend. Sure you"ll get back into the swing of things. Will sub this once I'm back home and not on this naff blackberry.
> 
> Good luck mate, sure you'll smash it!!


I'm honerd you spent 5 minutes loading my journal on a blackberry lol :tongue: those things are so crap.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

You should be mate 

i cant remember my workout this morn  Left the stuff at work, so will have to hope it doesnt get chucked.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Back from work, did my first sess today - Diet has been utter sh!t today, all I had was a protein shake and milk 5 hours prior training and a protein shake after.

Anyway now that confession is out of the way, training went alright, decided on shoulders and triceps. I thought I was going to do crap but strength was sort of there however endurance was lacking loads (no food for you)

Strict Press

40kgs x 10

50kgs x 8

55kgs x 6

Push Press

60kgs x 6

65kgs x 5

Dips

BW x 15

BW x 9

BW x 5

And that was it, in and out with in my lunch hour. Wish I kept adding the weight on the push press as I wanted to nail 70kgs but didn't want to risk any injury already!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Endurance will fly back and its good power wasn't all the far off normal for you mate!


----------



## Bulkamania (Feb 16, 2009)

Looks good, will keep an eye mate


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Endurance will fly back and its good power wasn't all the far off normal for you mate!


To be fair con mate I think the 65kgs was a pb, really regretting not going for 70 because I could have done it easily, maybe 75 for one. I'm starting to think this 3-4 week break from training has done my strength the world of good.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Bulkamania said:


> Looks good, will keep an eye mate


Cheers bulk mate :thumbup1:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Just made 6 chicken thighs for tomorrow. Marinaded in this fcuking tastey home made sauce,

2tbl spoon marmalade

1tbl spoon oil

1tbl spoon white wine vinegar

1/4 tspn paprica

1/4 tspn tumeric

salt & pepper

sh!t i wanna eat it up now


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a shocking session today, dont know where my strength has gone.

Going to be toying around with a small routine I thought of whilst jabbing, will work on this till I feel I'm back to where I started and carry on with a routine that was planned for me before the OP.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Did a little back and biceps, nothing amazing, just trying to work up back to where I was.

Row

60kgs x 10

70kgs x 5

70kgs x 5

70kgs x 10 - Upping weight

Lat Pull down

70kgs x 8

82.5kgs x 5

70kgs x 5

60kgs x 10

Pull over

28kgs x5,5,10

BB curl

20kgs x20,15,10 30kgs x10


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Another shocking session. Sucks that my strength has gone down this much.

Bench

70kgs x 8,8,4,4

Dips

BW x6,6,6

Front raise

17kgs x 10,8,8

BB curl

20kgs x 10,10,10

What I've decided is to go back into training how I did before, thats where I made the strength gains that made me feel great, routine is;

Monday 5x5

Bench

Squat

Row

Wednesday 5x5

Deadlift

Push Press

Wide grip chin

Friday 5x5

Bench

Squat

Row

I'm hoping this will put me on track like it did before.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What was your health issue mate?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> What was your health issue mate?


Had a tumour removed from my intestines :S

Spent a while trying to recover as quick as poss from an op


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Aw man, thats sad, mallignant or benign?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

hackskii said:


> Aw man, thats sad, mallignant or benign?


Benign fortunately! Couple months back I was freaking out cos I was having the tests to see if it was cancerous. Anyway onwards and upwards.

Diet for today was....

Wake

1 scoop bcaas

6g fish oil

Multivit

Vit c 1000mg

M1

6 whole large omega3 eggs

2 slices grain bread

M2

50g whey

100g oats

1 banana

300ml milk

M3

50g whey iso

50g malto

M4

300g lean beef mince (lovely meat balls, mmm)

80g rice

Greens

M5

300g turkey,pork

Pots

Veg

M5

50g whey

300ml milk

Now off to catch the zzzs


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Don't know why I'm admitting this but didnt get to the gym as I had no trousers ready, me mum hadn't washed some :S

Tuesday's diet was pretty bad but I'll post it non the less;

M1

50g Whey

100g Oats

1tbl spoon PB

300ml milk

1 banana

M2

Tuna Baggett & cheese and onion bake from gregs

M3

50g whey & milk

M4

Fish & Chips

Will nip down the gym tomorrow for sure.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Mate, I wouldn't worry. Out to dinner on sat for first deviatior from diet in 3 weeks and I'm going to rip it up. Ribs, chips and whatever else I can manage!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Ok so got into the gym, enjoyed the session but cardio needs some work!

Deadlift

Couple of warm ups

100kgs x 5

100kgs x 5

100kgs x 5

Will up next week

Push Press

Couple warm up sets

60kgs x 5

60kgs x 5

60kgs x 5

will up next week

Wide grip chin

Assisted x5,x5,x5,x5,x5

My chin up strength is diabolical, I'm tempted to add a couple of sets in each session so I can progress a little more in (will bring my latless back out too)

Tomorrow is another session and yes I got some trousers ready.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good work mate. Muscle memory is a wonderful thing, you'll find it coming back to you buddeh.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Cheers mate. Whats suffered most is my benching strength, I couple months back I did 90kgs x 5 with ease but now I found 70kgs x 8 tough :S.

I'm tempted to drop the carbs and up the cardio to "trim up" a little, waist is creeping up.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Personal taste mate, maybe switch the diet up slightly, or forget everything for the time and just focus on gettin back the strength you have dropped.

14 weeks and right diet you can be nice and trim. Growth takes a little longer. You'll be fine mate, pushing them 90's up in no time im sure.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Personal taste mate, maybe switch the diet up slightly, or forget everything for the time and just focus on gettin back the strength you have dropped.
> 
> 14 weeks and right diet you can be nice and trim. Growth takes a little longer. You'll be fine mate, pushing them 90's up in no time im sure.


Yeh your right mate but I'm freaking pining for a good woman again, need to get the BF down and jaw line back lol.

Right, i prepped a couple curries for tomorrow, cant wait.

Today's diet has been...

wake;

1 scoop bcaas

6g fish oil

1 multi vit

1 vit-c

m1

6 whole eggs

2 slices bread

m2

2 tins tuna

5 oat cakes

salad

2 tbl spoon of EVOO

m3

50g whey iso

50g dex

m4

300g lean mince (last of the meat balls  )

80g rice

m5

100g pasta

150g lean mince

m6

50g whey

300ml milk


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

WWR said:


> Yeh your right mate but I'm freaking pining for a *good woman again*, need to get the BF down and jaw line back lol.


Come down to Chatham. I cant guarantee you a GOOD woman, but i can guarantee you'll find something. Most are easy, ugly and appreciative.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Another session done, bit of a jump in strength since the last. Tempted to add a couple sets of dips on the mon/fri plan.

Bench

Couple warm up sets

70 x 5

75 x 5

80 x 4

Will stick with 75 on monday

Squat

Couple warm ups

100 x 5

100 x 5

100 x 5

Will stick at this till I'm compfortable with form

Row

Couple warm ups

60 x 5

65 x 5

70 x 5

80 x 5

Will stick at 75 next week


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

sorry to hear about your health

but now onwards and upwards

good to see you're back in the game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Was thinking about this last night; Going to be a few months till its been a year of training and so far I've done myself proud. I feel I've picked up the nutritional side of things well but still need to have a little more belief in my training.

Joined this forum with the aim to increase my muscle mass and strength and deffo owe it to this place for the progress I've made thus far.

Apart from the little blip where I had the problems with my stomach, the op and recovery the year has gone smoothy!

I feel I've had a successful first bulk and now I want to experience what cutting is like so for the rest of the year I'm aiming to get nice and trim which will leave me in a nice standing for 2011 & make those year comparison shots even more so impressive!

Plan of action is to cut out the carbs of my current diet, add more fats, make the meals slightly smaller but more frequant, heres a breakdown:

Wake: 1 Scoop BCAAs, 1 multivit, 1 vit-c, 6g fish oil

AM CV

M1: 50g whey, 300ml milk, 1tbl spoon natty PB

*590Cals - 22g Carbs - 59g Protein - 25.5g Fat*

M2:250g Chicken, Greens, 30ml EVOO

*500cals - 0 Carbs - 55g Protein - 31.5g Fat*

Train - 1 Scoop BCAAs during session

M3:250g Chicken, Greens, 30ml EVOO

*500cals - 0 Carbs - 55g Protein - 31.5g Fat*

M4:300g Steak, Greens

*317cals - 0 Carbs - 53g Protein - 10g Fat*

M5:6 Whole large omega3 free range eggs

*540Cals - 0 Carbs - 42g Protein - 36g Fat*

*Totals:*

*
2447Cals - 22g Carbs - 264g Protein - 134.5g Fat*

My training style won't change - still going to be pushing the poundage and will put in the obvious cardio each morning for 30 minutes and after training for 20minutes.

Heres a pic;










And lets go.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> sorry to hear about your health
> 
> but now onwards and upwards
> 
> good to see you're back in the game !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cheers bud.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck mate, in 9weeks i'll be joining you. Delts/Chest/Arms all look healthy. Drop in BF will bring those abs out.

You know me, will be watching closely. Smash it up mate.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

You are looking really good bud!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Good luck mate, in 9weeks i'll be joining you. *Delts/Chest/Arms all look healthy*. Drop in BF will bring those abs out.
> 
> You know me, will be watching closely. Smash it up mate.


Thanks mate - I'm glad I dont hold too much chub on them. Yeh I can't wait, got all my running stuff ready for tomorrow. No doubt it will be a freaking pain in the **** to get out of bed.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You are looking really good bud!


Seriously, is this sarcasm? I'll have none of that 

Cheers tho mate :tongue:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Done my cardio this morning at 6; just finished training;

Squats

Couple warm ups

100kgs x 5

100kgs x 5

100kgs x 5

Felt much better than last friday, want to get slightly deeper before I up the weight.

Couldn't get to either the benches as they were popular today so I did some really strict dips

Dips

X10

X10

X7

X4

Rows

Couple warm ups

70 x 5

70 x 7

70 x 5

Felt fine will up next week


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Didnt realise how much I relied on carbs to stay full!

Was soooo hungry once I came to my steak meal I just loaded the plate with green beans, never eaten so many greens in my life in one sitting.

Really pleased with how today has been, just hope it stays like this till the end of the year.

Just had my eggs and feel a lot better.

Time for some zzs


----------



## HJL (Apr 26, 2009)

look awsome mate, nice shoulders especialy!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

HJL said:


> look awsome mate, nice shoulders especialy!


Thanks mate. Didn't expect to get any complements as its supposed to be the **** before pic lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a really good sess, my whole back felt really pumped especially my lats on the deads and I wasn't suffering with lower back pumps at all

Deadlift

Couple warm ups

102.5kgs x 5

102.5kgs x 5

102.5kgs x 5

Felt really good, will up again next week

Push press

I didn't to warm ups here but wish I should of, got a slight twang and didn't feel right so I cut the last set out.

Other than that it felt good and will up the weight next week.

62.5kgs x 5

62.5kgs x 5

Finished with some assisted wide grip chins


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Nice DL mate, what did you reach last time round?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Nice DL mate, what did you reach last time round?


Cheers bud,

Last time I managed 130kgs for 1 although struggled with 100kgs for 5 - so its a PB really lol.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Finished today off with a run, so far things are going well. Diet was slightly different as I've had 250g beef instead of the chicken. For some reason I get quite sick with chicken fast - I've halfed the nuts with the beef.

Going to neck some bcaas, prep my meals for tomorrow then have whey and milk before bed.

For this week only saturday will be my carb day because its my bday. :beer:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Another Sess, felt good.

Bench

Couple Warm ups

80kgsx5

80kgsx5

80kgsx5

Squat

Couple Warm ups

100kgs x 5,5,5 - It felt crap, legs want with it this session

Row

Couple warm ups

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 5

80kgs x 8

Dips

BWx12

BWx7

BB curl

25kgsx15

25kgsx11


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

WWR said:


> 100kgs x 5,5,5 - It felt crap, legs want with it this session


Know that feeling mate, just had a poor back session myself.

Still some nice lifts in there.

So your cutting up now, you still on cycle? Im assuming not, although i dont know much about that sort of stuff. Isnt really a goal of mine to start juicing.

You using/planning to use and fat burners/ECA/Yohimbine as the fat loss begins to plateau?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Know that feeling mate, just had a poor back session myself.
> 
> Still some nice lifts in there.
> 
> ...


I'm not trying to get ripped up I dont really see the point, mid to low teens will suit me just fine and just cutting with lots of cardio and no carbs. If it does happen to plateau I'll just cut back some cals and up cardio a little.

No, not on cycle anymore - I stopped using when I knew things were going to hit the fan with my stomach. Will be back on in the new year though.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Sounds like your well on your way then mate. Look forward to seeing the changes mate. I'm shattered and just want to relax with dinner and tele but the missus is in the mood for asking me non stop questions. Gonna be a long night lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Sounds like your well on your way then mate. Look forward to seeing the changes mate. I'm shattered and just want to relax with dinner and tele but the missus is in the mood for asking me non stop questions. Gonna be a long night lol


Yeh mate - I'm really enjoying these early morning/late night runs and I'm suprised how quickly my fitness increases too.

bah, i think you need to give your mrs a bit of Shut the, **** - up treatment.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Haha, i decided the opposite and gave her a slamming on the couch. I was better than even i suspected. Gotta love a second wind of energy.

I got chest tomo, should be a fun one. Have a good day mate.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Haha, i decided the opposite and gave her a slamming on the couch. I was better than even i suspected. Gotta love a second wind of energy.
> 
> I got chest tomo, should be a fun one. Have a good day mate.


Yeh I guess that would work too LOL.

You too bud.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Enjoyed the session today, cardio improving loads as I'm able to steam through the sessions quite well.

Deadlift

Couple warm up sets

105kgs x 5

105kgs x 5

105kgs x 5

I wanted to bump the weigh up by another 5kgs but currently just adding 2.5kgs a week is working really well and I dont even feel the change. I really hope I could keep this up till the end of the year.

Military Press

Couple warm up sets

40kgs x 10

50kgs x 8

50kgs x 8

Decided to do this rather than Push Press. My shoulder felt a little funny after cleaning 65kgs and thats after warming up properly so I didnt risk it as last session my shoulder felt pretty weird anyway.

Finished with assisted wide grip chins and cardio.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Good job mate. I've started cardio again  I know, i cant believe it either.

Off to missus for dinner. Mince and cheese. yum. Laters mate.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Just finished doing some cardio. Went like a mad man - I prefer keeping my BPM around 150-160 just feels like I'm doing more, anything less and it makes the session freaking boring.

Off to prep for tomorrow, chow down on some eggs, vits & mins then off to bed.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Just trained my back today, I didn't have a pen but remembered the bit that counted:

Deadlift

80kgs x 10

100kgs x 8 (rep pb)

120kgs x 3 (rep pb felt easy on the body but grip is shocking)

130kgs x 1

Really ****ed off with the last set I went to go for 3 and then try for my first 3 plater but my grip is so sh!t I couldn't hold onto it. I don't want to wear straps because I feel it takes most of the personal achievement away. Just going to keep plugging awaay.

Finished with wide grip pull downs, CGPD, shrugs and curls, can't recall the weight or reps.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Agree mate, used straps for a few weeks but just didnt like the fact i was cheating my way past what i could really manage.

Going to throw some forearm work in myself one the 5th arms day returns in a few weeks.

Good session tho mate, its all coming back again


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Agree mate, used straps for a few weeks but just didnt like the fact i was cheating my way past what i could really manage.
> 
> Going to throw some forearm work in myself one the 5th arms day returns in a few weeks.
> 
> Good session tho mate, its all coming back again


Thanks mate. I'd like to hit 150kgs by year end, I feel my body is up for it but I know my grip will really let me down.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I think you can get there mate. My grips not the best, seem to peak out at 130kg. Not focusing on strength any more til next summer again so will have to wait to see what happens with mine lol.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Dunno whether I can be fooked to carry on with the cut (deciding if it was a moment of insanity, vanity?). Just want to get back to where I left off before the OP and just get big and strong - get back on the juice and enjoy myself lol.

Ok so I've split my routine into 4 days a week because I don't feel like I was getting much of my old one anymore.

Monday;

Deads, WGPD,CGPD,BB curls,DB Hammer curls

Tuesday;

Push Press, Seated DB Press, Front Raise, Upright row

Thursday;

Squat, Leg press, Leg Extention, Calf raise

Friday;

Bench, Incline DB, Dips, Tricep push down

Main exercise being in a 10-5-3-1 fashion, the rest will be more reps than weight, prob not going any lower than 5reps.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Alright session, deffo need to warm up shoulders properly before doing the Push Press, today when like this...

Push Press

40kgs x 10

50kgs x 5

60kgs x 3

65kgs x 1

Upright Row

25kgs x 11

25kgs x 10

25kgs x 5

Seated DB Press

20kgs x 10

20kgs x 10

20kgs x 7

Shoulders were nice and pumped - finished with 20 minutes of cardio.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Didnt update yesterday because I was too knackered, heres the training;

Thursday 11/11/2010

Squat

80kgs x 10

90kgs x 5

100kgs x 3

105kgs x 1

Leg Press

150kgs x 10

150kgs x 10

150kgs x 10

Leg extension

3/4 Stack x 15

3/4 Stack x 10

Calf Raise

1/2 Stack x 14

1/2 Stack x 10

1/2 Stack x 15

Todays training

Chest & Tris

Flat Bench

65kgs x 10

80kgs x 5

85kgs x 3

90kgs x 1

95kgs x 1

Incline DB

30kgs x 10

30kgs x 8

30kgs x 5

Dips

BW x 10

BW x 5

BW x 6

Tricep Push down

3/4 Stack x 8

3/4 Stack x 5

1/2 Stack x 10

Loved todays workout, chest was really well worked and can see the starting of a decent seperation on my upper chest which I've never really noticed before - Triceps were so pumped felt like they were balloons.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looking good mate, glad your happy with your progress.

Any decision on the cutting/bulking idea?

Might be worth continuing the cut for 6-8 weeks then opt for a large rebound  All a good read mate.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Looking good mate, glad your happy with your progress.
> 
> Any decision on the cutting/bulking idea?
> 
> Might be worth continuing the cut for 6-8 weeks then opt for a large rebound  All a good read mate.


I'm still cutting, just seeing how it goes so far, I'm soooo tempted just to wack a load more test in and eat like a crazy mo fo though.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

haha, sadly i dont know that feeling, but i can imagine its a good one.

I really want to slam into some cheesecake and pizza. Out to dinner on Sunday again so going to treat myself then.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> haha, sadly i dont know that feeling, but i can imagine its a good one.
> 
> I really want to slam into some cheesecake and pizza. Out to dinner on Sunday again so going to treat myself then.


Last time I slammed the cheesecake I made myself seriously Ill. But it was all worth it hahaha :thumb:

your a lucky fellow.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Best start updating this again;

Did a massive shop today and prepped a load of meals for 3 days next week so fridge is stocked up with a load of tuppaware

Diet for today...

Wake

80g Whey

100g oats

1tbl spoon yogurt

Meal1

200g steak

lots of veg

Meal2

50g whey

1 tbl spoon EVOO

Meal3

200g chicken breast

handful almonds

lots of greens

Meal4

same as above

Meal5

350g cottage cheese

1tbl spoon evoo


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Nice work mate, everything looks spot on!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a great session, my first proper arm session since I ever stepped foot in the gym. Loved every minute of it.

At the end of the session my arms took on another form and looked freakishly massive and veiny!! I wish they can be like that all the time, spend a few minutes trying to put my shirt on as they were so pumped I lost majority of movment.

Cable push down

Stack x 15,10,10

Super set

Standing bb curl

25 x 12,10,10

Lying db extensions

14kgs x 6,6,6

Superser

Standing hammer curls

14kgs x 6,6,6

Dips (3 seconds on negative)

Bw x 4,3,5

Superset

Narrow grip chins

Bw x 5,5,5

Deffo suffered towards the end but pushed them all the way to failure.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Looks like you gave them a hammering mate. I know what you mean about the shirt thing. After a heavy shoulder workout i struggle to take the shirt off after. Sign of good things lol.

Diet looks squeeky clean too. Im jealous. Good job :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Looks like you gave them a hammering mate. I know what you mean about the shirt thing. After a heavy shoulder workout i struggle to take the shirt off after. Sign of good things lol.
> 
> Diet looks squeeky clean too. Im jealous. Good job :thumb:


You know you can eat clean also if you like.... 

After the routines you have been doing WWR this will be a nice shock for your arms!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> You know you can eat clean also if you like....


lol, i do my best, just dont have the money to buy as much dead animals as i wish. I do as well as i can tho :thumb:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Looks like you gave them a hammering mate. I know what you mean about the shirt thing. After a heavy shoulder workout i struggle to take the shirt off after. Sign of good things lol.
> 
> Diet looks squeeky clean too. Im jealous. Good job :thumb:


Like eating like this, I don't feel sluggish if I've just had a pizza or something.



Lois_Lane said:


> You know you can eat clean also if you like....
> 
> After the routines you have been doing WWR this will be a nice shock for your arms!


Deffo, loved it. They still looked pretty pumped/worked even now, probably in my mind but its all good.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Todays diet;

Breakfast

3 scoops whey

100g oats

1 tbl spoon

Meal 1

200g beef

onions

carrots

lots of greens

Before workout

2000mg vitc

During

2 scoops bcaas

PWO

50g why isolate

50g dextrose

Meal 2

300g chicken

400g potatos

lots of greens

Meal 3

200g chicken

1 tbl spoon evoo

various veg & greens

Meal 4

2 scoops whey

1 tbl spoon evoo

8g fish oil


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Wish I had a few more manly exercises to do - Bulgarian deadlifts? Split squats? Yer.. That aint doing anything for me lol. Never the less, heres todays workout:

Lying leg Curls

Stack x 10

40kgs x 8

40kgs x 7

Bulgarian deadlifts

40kgs x 10/8/7

Wide Leg Press

90kgs x 30

100kgs x 30

100kgs x 15

Split Squat

30kgs x 15/15/15 (each leg)

Front Squat (no lock out)

70kgs x 10/10/10

First time doing a front squat and not locking out at the top sure takes it out of your legs, feel the burn.

On the diet front it will be practically identical as yesterday. Need to throw in some eggs in the morning or something tomorrow.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Wish I had a few more manly exercises to do - Bulgarian deadlifts? Split squats? Yer.. That aint doing anything for me lol. Never the less, heres todays workout:


If you don't like that variation just do regular variation.

Personally i like to vary my exercises as i find i get better results but if you prefer just to do regular squats and sldl do it that way........whatever you feel the most.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I dont think my humour shows well though this; What I meant is that I felt like a tit doing them, however the exercise itself was great, was never able to isolate my hams that well on a sldl but with this other form I really hit them well. Same with the split squat - felt like I was hitting the quads really deep inside - must sound like a pleb saying it but its true.

Either way I would have no problem doing them once I'm 240lbs and lean  - Just that during the split squats some woman started to do them next to me.... felt like giving up half way through lol.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> I dont think my humour shows well though this; What I meant is that I felt like a tit doing them, however the exercise itself was great, was never able to isolate my hams that well on a sldl but with this other form I really hit them well. Same with the split squat - felt like I was hitting the quads really deep inside - must sound like a pleb saying it but its true.
> 
> Either way I would have no problem doing them once I'm 240lbs and lean  - Just that during the split squats some woman started to do them next to me.... felt like giving up half way through lol.


LMAO ah i get you bro, i wont lie i was a little upset reading that comment as i was like "well i felt that workout when i did it FFS". But yeah i can see how its a move that looks a bit girly...i have forgotten those days but i remember being like that. These days i curl pink 5kgers with pride ;-)

Your workout next week will not include these, your manhood shall be preserved lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Oops! Probably need to explain things some more.

No need to change the exercises lol.

However I am looking forward to this reeves deadlift, dunno if my arms will reach though! Lol.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Todays diet;

Breakfast

10 egg whites, 3 whole

100g oats

apple & banana

meal 1

200g chicken

greens

handful almonds

Meal 2

200g beef

lots of greens

Meal 3

200g chicken

handful almonds

lots of greens

Meal4

250g steak

lots of mixed veg and salad

Meal 5

350g cottage cheese

tbl spoon evoo

8g fish oil


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Will quickly update this because I'm soooo tired.

Had quite a lot of to fit in the session today so I had 30secs between sets, was really intense and was sweating like a beast at the end of it.

I also had one of those divine intervention type moments where a faint white like is cast over you and you can hear the angelic voices of people singing in a church. Probably sound insignificant but I have never been able to engage my lats in any exercise, I would have to spend a whole back session in order to feel a slight pump at the end - thought this was normal. Was supposed to do cable rows however my gym didnt have one so this exercise was subbed for narrow grip BOR - I have never felt my lats so engaged before, I could practically feel the contracting the whole way down my side of my body and after the exercise they were so pumped I couldn't help but not walk around like I had carpets under my armpits! Deffo, deffo, deffo going to be doing more of that exercise and making the most of it.

Wide Grip PD

60kgs x 15

67.5kgs x 10

60kgs x 10

Narrow grip BOR

60kgs x 13,11,10

Reeves DL + Shrug at the end

80kgs x 10/11/10/10

Bent over DB Raise

14kgs x 15/15/15

DB Row

24kgs x 10

30kgs x 10

34kgs x 7/6

Standing calf raise

Half stack x 10/10/6

Seated calf raise

Half stack x 10/10/8


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Might steal that BOR idea and give em a try tomo on my back session. Same for me, lats can be a hard one to pinpoint.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Glad we have found an exercise that pounds your back mate.

It can take a long time to find that perfect exercise for a muscle group and often its not what you expect.

I always do the rows like this......cant feel it at all with a wide grip...


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Might steal that BOR idea and give em a try tomo on my back session. Same for me, lats can be a hard one to pinpoint.


Deffo mate. The grip was about 8-10 inches apart between index fingers, need it be a little extra cautious with the bar as it can tilt a little, tell me how it goes!



Lois_Lane said:


> Glad we have found an exercise that pounds your back mate.
> 
> It can take a long time to find that perfect exercise for a muscle group and often its not what you expect.
> 
> I always do the rows like this......cant feel it at all with a wide grip...


I agree I felt, for me, wide grip was too reliant on my arms - forearms took a beating. But I'm glad I've found this out, maybe in a couple more (1000) back sessions I can have one like yours!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a good chest and shoulders workout. Loved the wide dips, really hit my chest more than anything I've done. Killed my shoulders doing the side raises where I felt like a [email protected] doing the press afterwards as I had to use half the weight I would normally use.

Flat bench

65kgs x 12

70kgs x 10

74kgs x 4 - dunno why but burnt out

Wide dips

Bw x 10 / 7 / 5

Machine fly

45kgs x 12 / 11 / 10

Seated side lateral

8kgs x 10 / 10 / 8 / 8 / 7

Seated DB press

18kgs x 4

12kgs x 8 / 8


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Had a good chest and shoulders workout. Loved the wide dips, really hit my chest more than anything I've done. Killed my shoulders doing the side raises where I felt like a [email protected] doing the press afterwards as I had to use half the weight I would normally use.Flat bench
> 
> 65kgs x 12
> 
> ...


Not as bad as the split squats though was it mate? haha

Good to see how everything is going so smoothly for you!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I didn't mind one bit, my delts and traps were so pumped they were busting out my top, I looked bad ass lol. Plus there was this guy training there from my school who was struggling with a 45kg bench press, I was all pumped, 2 and a half stone heavier than then and felt great.

Really enjoyed this weeks training, can't wait till next week where I smash the weight and reps.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Diet update; Forgot to update it over the last couple days.

*Thursday 25/11/2010*

Breakfast

10egg whites,3whole

100g oats

banana

Meal1

200g steak

lots of greens

During traing

2 scooper bcaas

After

2g vit-c

50g iso

50g dex

Meal2

300g chicken

100g rice

lots of greens

meal3 (fail)

beans, sausages & chips - too fcuking tired to cook, had what my family was having

Meal4

300g cottage cheese

1tbl evoo

*Friday 26/11/2010*

breakfast

3 scoops whey

100g oats

banana

Meal1

200g chicken

lots of greens

nat yogurt

During traing

2 scooper bcaas

After

2g vit-c

50g iso

50g dex

Meal 3

300g white fish (was really nice but pricey as hell)

salad, greens

100g rice

meal 4

200g steak

lots of greens

meal 5

300g cottage cheese

*Todays diet update*

Breakfast

3 scoops whey

100g oats

tbl spoon yogurt

meal1

200g steak

lots of greens

meal 2

200g steak

lots of greens

meal 3

200g chicken

lots of greens

meal 4

200g chicken

lots of greens

meal 5

300g cottage cheese

Another update on the diet front is I'm going to cook up a load of steak & chicken tomorrow for the week - so I've bought 10 steaks ready for 5 meals which should cover the whole working week for my first real meal. 1kg of chicken which will cover first 3 PWO meals, got a load of eggs so I can just quickly cook them up when I get back from work and cottage cheese so i can just neck it and hit the bed.

Reason why I'm doing this is because I've become increasingly tired during the week days, after calming down when i get back from work I need sleep. Dunno if its because I've changed my training to a much different style or I'm coming down with something - Dunno!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

So I'm having a bit of fun in the kitching doing a bit of mass production;










I didn't think I had that much steak, but the plan is as follows; chop 2 onions, 4 cloves of garlic, fry in the pot, add the steak, brown, add carrots, beef stock, couple bay leaves, thyme, chopped tomatos, put foil over and in the oven for 1 1/2 hours.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Last monday I worked as hard as I could and knew it was going to be hard to beet this session. I aimed for 1 more rep on each exercise but instead I smashed it. Massive improvement on last week.

Tricep push down

Stack x 15, 15, 15

Superset

BB curl

25kgs x 15,15,15

Laying tricep extensions

14kgs x 8,8,6(burnt out completely)

Supsetset

Standing hammer curl

14kgs x 8,8,8

Dips (3 seconds on negative)

8,5,4

Superset

Pull ups

6,6,5

Really pleased that its such an improvement on last week.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

That certainly is a big improvement, well done!


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks mate. Felt really easy compared to last time and not done anything different lol. Love it when I have sessions like this but knowing me I bet the rest of the week will be **** lol


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lying leg Curls

40kgs x 10

40kgs x 10

40kgs x 10

Bulgarian deadlifts

40kgs x 10/10/8

Wide Leg Press

100kgs x 30

110kgs x 30

120kgs x 23

Split Squat

32kgs x 15/15/15

Front Squat (no lock out)

75kgs x 10/10/10

Overall was another good session. Loved doing the split squats because some bird came up to me and was like "mind if we share the bench to do the same thing" (all other benches were used) - So many things popped into my head I found it hard to keep me mouth shut but played it cool, had a good chat with her and hit it off pretty well. I owe it to con for giving me the ghey exercises, if he didnt, that wouldnt have happened.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Loved doing the split squats because some bird came up to me and was like "mind if we share the bench to do the same thing" (all other benches were used) - So many things popped into my head I found it hard to keep me mouth shut but played it cool, had a good chat with her and hit it off pretty well. I owe it to con for giving me the ghey exercises, if he didnt, that wouldnt have happened.


About time you realized my genus regarding EVERYTHING just call me trainer-cupid-con LOL


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Nah - I'll call you Lucky for now. Unless you can provide me with the ultimate exercise to bag all the birds in the gym.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Had an ok session, for some reason my left bicep just completely fatigued out on the rows

Wide grip pulldown

60kgs x 15

70kgs x 13

65kgs x 6

NGROW

60kgs x 15,11,8

Reeves DL + shrug

90kgs x 10,10,10

DB row

34kgs x 10/8 - 8/5 - 7/6

Standing calf raise

1/2 stack x 10/10/10/10


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Another session, felt good.

Flat bench

67.5kgs x 12

72.5kgs x 10

75kgs x 8

Wide dips

BW x 12/8/5

Machine fly

45kgs x 15/15/15

Seated lat raise

8kgs x 12/12/12/10/11

Seated DB press

14kgs x 10/10/10


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

Seated Lat raise? Care to share that one mate? Things still looking good for you. Sounds like Con is abusing you mate


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Seated Lat raise? Care to share that one mate? Things still looking good for you. Sounds like Con is abusing you mate


Lateral raise mate as in for your side delts......not some weird exercise for your back lol.

Looks like its going well WWR!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

HAHA! ok, now that makes more sense. I was thinking the exact thing mate concerning weird back workout.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

How did that steak in a pot turn out mate? 

Also,can you explain the split squats? I've got a bird so i'm not looking at it as some pulling technique:lol:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Seated Lat raise? Care to share that one mate? Things still looking good for you. Sounds like Con is abusing you mate


Yeh what con said mate. I've never really done them to be fair, but really feels good. It hits my traps a little which is all good because I want some big bad ass traps.



Lois_Lane said:


> Looks like its going well WWR!


Thanks. I hope each week has improvements like this.



DNC said:


> How did that steak in a pot turn out mate?
> 
> Also,can you explain the split squats? I've got a bird so i'm not looking at it as some pulling technique:lol:


Steak was fcuking lush. It was so tender and tasted so nice, i couldnt wait to get around to that meal. However I dont think I'll end up doing the mass scale cooking again because the measurements per meal went out the window and I just guessed so felt a little paranoid.

Split squats... Ghayest thing going imho but hits my quads and hams (if i get deep enough) really, really well. Trying to find a pic without some fcuking woman doing them (that says it all tbh)


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

Apart from the being really gay how are they performed mate?


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Put one leg behind you, or on a bench, squat down with the other and then back up.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

WWR said:


> Yeh what con said mate. I've never really done them to be fair, but really feels good. It hits my traps a little which is all good because I want some big bad ass traps.


Yes mate, i like them. Do them standing ,but one arm at a time whilst holding onto a seat with the other. Keeps form strict unless you want to push the last few out that is.

Never done them seated tho. Maybe something to try.


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

WWR said:


> Put one leg behind you, or on a bench, squat down with the other and then back up.


 :beer:


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> Yes mate, i like them. Do them standing ,but one arm at a time whilst holding onto a seat with the other. Keeps form strict unless you want to push the last few out that is.
> 
> Never done them seated tho. Maybe something to try.


Not sure if its much different seated, i guess you cant cheat as you can use leg drive.



DNC said:


> :beer:


Why you testing me

*puts paranoid foil hat on*


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

1Tonne said:


> Yes mate, i like them. Do them standing ,but one arm at a time whilst holding onto a seat with the other. Keeps form strict unless you want to push the last few out that is.
> 
> Never done them seated tho. Maybe something to try.


Yeah makes it stricter, both standing and seated have their place as WWR will see when i send him his next program


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Yeah makes it stricter, both standing and seated have their place as WWR will see when i send him his next program


More manly conventional exercises pretty please.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> More manly conventional exercises pretty please.


I will send it to you now....probably will hear complaints as volume may be high for your likings....we can lower that if its too much.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> I will send it to you now....probably will hear complaints as volume may be high for your likings....we can lower that if its too much.


Volume not high at all. Looks savage!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

WWR said:


> Volume not high at all. Looks savage!


 :beer:


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

WWR said:


> Volume not high at all. Looks savage!


See, that just sounds like a red flag to a raging bull


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> See, that just sounds like a red flag to a raging bull


Not sure if I understand you but I'm sure it's a good thing!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

lol, i mean it sounded like you wanted more volume.  Con is clearly not working you hard enough mate haha.

Hows things coming along mate? You still cutting? or did you decide to knock that on the head? I remember you considering your options but not what you decided.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

1Tonne said:


> lol, i mean it sounded like you wanted more volume.  Con is clearly not working you hard enough mate haha.
> 
> Hows things coming along mate? You still cutting? or did you decide to knock that on the head? I remember you considering your options but not what you decided.


Yeh I scrapped cutting because I had a really vein moment when I decided on doing it.

I like worked out if I cut to my low teens in BF I would be around 10% bf less and 8-10lbs heavier than when I started training, I thought, hey, that sounds pretty good (stats wise) but then came around to knowing that I probably wouldn't be happy with the amount of mass I had anyway. So I've knocked it on the head to get as much LBM as I can for 2011 to try and have a go at a classic comp in 2012.

I just feel I would be better suited at that class because my frame isn't the best for mainstream BBing, plus my genetics are sh!te and very doubtful I'd get anywhere near as what I would class as 'big'.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

As long as you know what you want mate, is all that matters.

Well hopefully can follow your progress up to and including that point mate. I dont know about comping. Not something i've ever imagined i would want to do but who knows whats to come. I'll need some support with my cut soon im sure so be prepared for me to pic your brains (just ask con on the sly lol  ) (NB this is an invisible sentence only you can read )


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Thanks mate!

Yeh i can't wait, it's ages away but I'm putting the effort in now to make it a really good comp.


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I'd come an watch if i lived anywhere near it. Get a big shirt made up with WWR on it 

kk, need food, laters matey.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

You know I've always thought who would watch me that would respect what I'm doing and not think its weird? Because I doubt my family would understand it, I probably wouldn't even tell them I'm doing a comp LOL.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Did some pic whoring last night I swear there is something wrong with the camera, I swear I don't look anything like it, I look big but i'm not feel small and crap.

Anyway, arms today and I'm glad I finished this session on another up, just hope it will continue this week so I can say I've improved each session since starting and will be on a high to start the new routine next week.

Cable Push Down

Stack x 16 / 16 / 16

Superset

BB curl

30kgs x 15 / 10 / 10

Laying DB extensions

16kgs x 6 / 5 - 14kgs x 10

Superset

Standing hammer curls

16kgs x 7 / 6 - 14kgs x 6 (burnout loads of lactic acid got fcuking painful)

Dips

Bw x 8 / 6 / 5

Superset

Chins

BW x 8 / 7 / 8


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

A pic from last nights pic whoring session. I swear it looks magnified!










If there is no weird ar$e camera trickery going on I'm actually really pleased with how my back looks.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Back looks pretty thick, delts look good and the lat width will come with time......good work!


----------



## 1Tonne (Jun 6, 2010)

I hate you.

Seriously, looking spot on mate. Def different from the last pic i saw. Delts looks great mate. Top stuff.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Back looks pretty thick, delts look good and the lat width will come with time......good work!


Thanks mate - Yeh I hope them NGBORs bring them out as they hit them a treat!



1Tonne said:


> I hate you.
> 
> Seriously, looking spot on mate. Def different from the last pic i saw. Delts looks great mate. Top stuff.


Thank you buddy.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Lying leg Curls

Stack (47.5kgs) x 10/10/8

Bulgarian deadlifts

40kgs x 10/10/10

Wide Leg Press

110kgs x 30

110kgs x 30

120kgs x 30

Split Squat

34kgs x 15/14/15

Front Squat

80kgs x 10/10/9

So long Bulgarian deadlifts & split squat, will miss you. :crying:

Was glad that I've managed to keep the momentum up and improved with my legs on another week in a row, felt like I could do more, mind was more willing than body.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

I had 2 mince pies! Mmmmm


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Pretty bored this evening so ended up meaturing my arms. Gained an inch and a half since I started in Jan! 16 1/4s now woop - bring on 17


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Had a ok session today. I didn't update yesterday because I forgot my book when I went to the gym.

So for today;

Flat bench

70kgs x 12

75kgs x 9

77.5kgs x 8

Machine fly

60kgs x 15 / 12 / 10

Lat raise

10kgs x 11 / 11 / 12 / 11 / 9

Shoulder press

16kgs x 9 / 9 / 7

Looking forward to next weeks new routine.


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Decided over the weekend to give dieting another shot. Convinced myself self it won't be that bad cutting down & would greatly help me in the long run.

Todays diet;

3 scoops whey

2 tbl spoon evoo

250g chicken

2tbl spoon evoo

greens

250g chicken

2tbl spoon evoo

greens

300g pork

veg

3scoops whey


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

tried those split squats and couldnt get the hang of it as it felt very unnatural for some reason

im guessing ive got **** balance


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Yeh its not for everyone, I thought it was alright. But not doing it for this training cycle


----------



## WWR (Feb 28, 2010)

Trained arms today. Loved the fact that I had to keep everything really strict, 3 sec negative, worked my arms so well.

Narrow Grip Bench

60kgs x 10

65kgs x 8 / 6 / 6

Dips

BW x 5 / 6 / 5 / 3

1arm Seated DB Extension

8kgs x 13 / 10 / 11 / 10 - 8 (right arm gave out)

BB Curl

25kgs x 4 / 6 / 5 / 3

1 arm preacher

12kgs x 8 / 6 / 6 / 6

then had to do 30 chins with underhand grip, basically did 4/5 rested for a few secs, up to 30.


----------

